# Dubai vs HK



## movingonup (Sep 8, 2011)

HI There, 

I work for an international company who have casually offered me a role in HK. 
Anyone lived in Dubai and HK? 
What are the pluses and minuses of both?
Where is it easier to save money?
What is the standard of living like in HK? 

By the way I have a toddler and two dogs!


----------



## alex dubai (Jul 11, 2011)

I live in dubai since 10 years. Cant really offer a comparsion to hong kong cause i only know it from business trips but would be happy to give u some insights on dubai.


----------



## senfenglasercnc (Oct 16, 2011)

Hongkong, its electrical facility is very cheap.


----------



## David7 (Oct 26, 2011)

Stay in Dubai.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Haha go ther and dont go there. I wonder how much personal freedom an adult has in Dubai? I have seen dubai has a lot of entertainment and many world known music groups have played there but, alcohal? women? Can I hold hands with a woman and can I rent a hotel room with a female friend? JW


----------

